# 

## wojtasss

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów.
Zainteresowany jestem ociepleniem poddasza pianka natryskową a nie jak wiekszość wata szklaną.
System ten pozwala na bardzo szybkie i moim zdaniem lepsze ocieplenie poddasza-poznieważ poprzez  zastosowanie pianki sztywnej zlikwidujemy jakie kolwiek  przerwy-szczeliny-czyli niebedziemy mieli tzw-mostków cieplnych.
Znalazłem pare firm specjalizujacych sie w ociepleniu tym systemem nie tylko poddaszy ale równiez jakich kolwiek pomieszczeń w tym wielkopowierzchniowych-takich jak hangary--hale-garaże-hłodnie itp
Pytanie dla forumowiczów czy ktoś z was  zdecydował sie na zastosowanie pianki przy ocieplaniu np-poddaszy?
Cena nie odbiega od ceny ocieplania watą szklaną.-więc czemu nie?
Proze o sugestie oraz dopowiedzi na wyżej opisany temat.
Pozdrawiam wojtass.

----------


## raas

Hej 
Dlaczego sądzisz że cenowo nie odbiega od waty?
Ja pytałem o cenę za 170m2 poddasza i usłyszałem cenę około 100 zł za m2 przy grubości 20cm i gęstości 30kg/m3 .No niestety dla mnie za drogo....

----------


## wojgoc

> Witam wszystkich forumowiczów.
> Zainteresowany jestem ociepleniem poddasza pianka natryskową a nie jak wiekszość wata szklaną.
> System ten pozwala na bardzo szybkie i moim zdaniem lepsze ocieplenie poddasza-poznieważ poprzez  zastosowanie pianki sztywnej zlikwidujemy jakie kolwiek  przerwy-szczeliny-czyli niebedziemy mieli tzw-mostków cieplnych.
> Znalazłem pare firm specjalizujacych sie w ociepleniu tym systemem nie tylko poddaszy ale równiez jakich kolwiek pomieszczeń w tym wielkopowierzchniowych-takich jak hangary--hale-garaże-hłodnie itp
> Pytanie dla forumowiczów czy ktoś z was  zdecydował sie na zastosowanie pianki przy ocieplaniu np-poddaszy?
> Cena nie odbiega od ceny ocieplania watą szklaną.-więc czemu nie?
> Proze o sugestie oraz dopowiedzi na wyżej opisany temat.
> Pozdrawiam wojtass.


ja juz prawie robiłem - ale jak przeczytałem umowe i warunki gwarancji to sobie odpuściłem, więc proponuje abyś od znalezionych wykonawców poprosil o umowe i dokładnie ja przeczytał.
a cenowo w zależności od grubości - przy 18cm miałem oferty w przedziale 62-90zł/m2 netto

----------


## raas

@wojgoc
Co Cię tak poraziło w tej umowie????

----------


## wojgoc

najwazniejsze to amerykańska gwarancja a nie polska - wykonawca tylko narzuca a jak cos nie tak to rozpatruja Amerykanie. Inne rzeczy to błędy w umowie niby przypadkowe ale na korzyść wykonawcy i producenta.

----------


## E&K

> najwazniejsze to amerykańska gwarancja a nie polska - wykonawca tylko narzuca a jak cos nie tak to rozpatruja Amerykanie. Inne rzeczy to błędy w umowie niby przypadkowe ale na korzyść wykonawcy i producenta.


Ja wybralem pianke poliuretanowa a nie amerykanska ponoc jakosc amerykanskiej jest duzo gorsza. Ja wybralem firm co natryskuje piane zamknieto komorkowa o gestosci 30-40Kg/m2 za 71zl/1m2 przy dachu okolo 250m2. Te 15cm to jak w domu pasywnym i rowneiz ze wzgledu na mostki termiczne zdecydowalem sie na pianke natryskowa. A czy koledze firma robiaca wate mineralna da gwarancje ze wata nie obwisnie po kilku latach i straci swoje walory? NIe sadze a piana nie obwisa i caly czas zachowuje szczelnosc i nie ma mostkow a przy cenie 71zl troche drozej niz wata mysle ze warto. namiary na firme moge rzucic na priva bo nie wiem czy na forum mozna.

----------


## wojgoc

> Ja wybralem pianke poliuretanowa a nie amerykanska ponoc jakosc amerykanskiej jest duzo gorsza. Ja wybralem firm co natryskuje piane zamknieto komorkowa o gestosci 30-40Kg/m2 za 71zl/1m2 przy dachu okolo 250m2. Te 15cm to jak w domu pasywnym i rowneiz ze wzgledu na mostki termiczne zdecydowalem sie na pianke natryskowa. A czy koledze firma robiaca wate mineralna da gwarancje ze wata nie obwisnie po kilku latach i straci swoje walory? NIe sadze a piana nie obwisa i caly czas zachowuje szczelnosc i nie ma mostkow a przy cenie 71zl troche drozej niz wata mysle ze warto. namiary na firme moge rzucic na priva bo nie wiem czy na forum mozna.


cóż, jak obwiśnie to tez problem, ale jak cos sie bedzie działo z dachem to łatwiej jest naprawić zdejmując wełnę niż wycinac piankę.
a kontakt na PW poproszę - może zmienię zdanie jak porozmawiam z wykonawcą.

----------


## wojgoc

> ja swoją wełnę kupowałem po 99zł/m3 czyli równowartość 15cm pianki to by wyszło jakieś 25cm wełny za 25zł/m2 brutto + robocizna 10zł/m2, a to jest raczej 2 razy taniej za dokładnie to samo


a jaka to wełna w takiej cenie? i kiedy za 10zł/m2 robocizny robileś ?
ja liczyłem Isovera SuperMate i wyszło mi 34zł/m2 przy 25cm. Doliczając folię i robociznę - 20zł/m2 wyszło mi 60zł/m2. Ofertę na piankę miałem za 62zł/m2

----------


## wojgoc

nie bardzo łapię o jaki samobój chodzi...
ja pianki u siebie nie robiłem.

----------


## lotnik

> nie bardzo łapię o jaki samobój chodzi...
> ja pianki u siebie nie robiłem.


No i bardzo dobrze!!


Pomyśleć tez trzeba o bezpieczenstwie pożarowym........ ale pewnie nikomu nic nigdy sie nie spali....

----------


## amigo1974

> Ja wybralem pianke poliuretanowa a nie amerykanska ponoc jakosc amerykanskiej jest duzo gorsza. Ja wybralem firm co natryskuje piane zamknieto komorkowa o gestosci 30-40Kg/m2 za 71zl/1m2 przy dachu okolo 250m2. Te 15cm to jak w domu pasywnym i rowneiz ze wzgledu na mostki termiczne zdecydowalem sie na pianke natryskowa. A czy koledze firma robiaca wate mineralna da gwarancje ze wata nie obwisnie po kilku latach i straci swoje walory? NIe sadze a piana nie obwisa i caly czas zachowuje szczelnosc i nie ma mostkow a przy cenie 71zl troche drozej niz wata mysle ze warto. namiary na firme moge rzucic na priva bo nie wiem czy na forum mozna.


Witam! Szukam firmy co natryskuje pianę zamknięto komórkową i proszę o namiary jak można.Dzięki

----------


## amigo1974

> a jaka to wełna w takiej cenie? i kiedy za 10zł/m2 robocizny robileś ?
> ja liczyłem Isovera SuperMate i wyszło mi 34zł/m2 przy 25cm. Doliczając folię i robociznę - 20zł/m2 wyszło mi 60zł/m2. Ofertę na piankę miałem za 62zł/m2


Od jakiej firmy miałeś taką ofertę i na którą pianę otwartą czy zamknięto komórkową?

----------


## jozek131

> Ja wybralem pianke poliuretanowa a nie amerykanska ponoc jakosc amerykanskiej jest duzo gorsza. Ja wybralem firm co natryskuje piane zamknieto komorkowa o gestosci 30-40Kg/m2 za 71zl/1m2 przy dachu okolo 250m2. Te 15cm to jak w domu pasywnym i rowneiz ze wzgledu na mostki termiczne zdecydowalem sie na pianke natryskowa. A czy koledze firma robiaca wate mineralna da gwarancje ze wata nie obwisnie po kilku latach i straci swoje walory? NIe sadze a piana nie obwisa i caly czas zachowuje szczelnosc i nie ma mostkow a przy cenie 71zl troche drozej niz wata mysle ze warto. namiary na firme moge rzucic na priva bo nie wiem czy na forum mozna.


za tą cenę dostałeś pianę otwarto komorową lub firma co ci natryskiwała dała ci prezent mikołajkowy  . kilogram materiału kosztuje 2,3 eu  potrzebne na m3 około 40 kg  resztę możesz sam przeliczyć

----------


## jozek131

> ja swoją wełnę kupowałem po 99zł/m3 czyli równowartość 15cm pianki to by wyszło jakieś 25cm wełny za 25zł/m2 brutto + robocizna 10zł/m2, a to jest raczej 2 razy taniej za dokładnie to samo


Jak masz montaż wełny za 10 zł to przygotuj się na doże inwestycje w ogrzewaniu . :no:

----------


## wojgoc

> Jak masz montaż wełny za 10 zł to przygotuj się na doże inwestycje w ogrzewaniu .


a czemu?
bo nie widzę związku - wg mnie 10zł za wełnę to cena z kosmosu, bo od wszystkich słyszałem cene 3-5zł/m2

----------


## wojgoc

> Od jakiej firmy miałeś taką ofertę i na którą pianę otwartą czy zamknięto komórkową?


już nie pamiętam, a dane z tego castingu wykasowałem jakis czas temu

----------


## jozek131

witam 

kolega wojgoc  przeczytał gwarancje DEMILECA  i się wystraszył lecz niech się wgłębi w kartę techniczną wełny to co na ten temat powie .
Gwarancja amerykańska gwarantuje że produkt jak jest założony zgodnie z technologią to producent daje gwarancję dożywotnią , DEMILEKA zakładają wyłącznie ałtoryzowani wykonawcy co posiadają wyłącznie sprzęt amerykański i technicznie się nie da tego zepsuć  . ( czy ktoś z was kiedyś reklamował gąbkę z fotela czy wersalki na pewno nie )  :big lol:

----------


## jozek131

> a czemu?
> bo nie widzę związku - wg mnie 10zł za wełnę to cena z kosmosu, bo od wszystkich słyszałem cene 3-5zł/m2


Napisz jaką masz powierzchnię i jaki czasz ci to wykonywali , resztę ci wytłumaczę  :big lol:

----------


## wojgoc

nie bedę się wgłębiał w kartę techniczna wełny, bo gwarancję na wełnę mogę rozstrzygać w polskim sądzie a nie w teksańskim.
Może i wykonawcy są autoryzowani - jak się odbywa autoryzacja?
może i robią na amerykańskim sprzęcie - i co z tego?
tą amerykańską gwarancją to można sobie tylko tyłek wytrzeć - ona wcale nie gwarantuje założenia zgodnie z technologią, wręcz przeciwnie,
bo skoro wykonawcy są autoryzowani, to czemu to nie Oni reprezentują firmy w sprawach spornych?
czemu do umowy nie dołączają certyfikatu wykonawcy firmy, czy choćby nr  swojej autoryzacji?

----------


## wojgoc

> Napisz jaką masz powierzchnię i jaki czasz ci to wykonywali , resztę ci wytłumaczę


moje 270m2 dachu było robione przez 6miesięcy - płaciłem po 60zł/m2

----------


## jozek131

> nie bedę się wgłębiał w kartę techniczna wełny, bo gwarancję na wełnę mogę rozstrzygać w polskim sądzie a nie w teksańskim.
> Może i wykonawcy są autoryzowani - jak się odbywa autoryzacja?
> może i robią na amerykańskim sprzęcie - i co z tego?
> tą amerykańską gwarancją to można sobie tylko tyłek wytrzeć - ona wcale nie gwarantuje założenia zgodnie z technologią, wręcz przeciwnie,
> bo skoro wykonawcy są autoryzowani, to czemu to nie Oni reprezentują firmy w sprawach spornych?
> czemu do umowy nie dołączają certyfikatu wykonawcy firmy, czy choćby nr  swojej autoryzacji?


Ja ci dam gwarancję na piśmie na materiał i wykonawstwo mój każdy klient to dostaje plus dodatkowo dostaje certyfikat amerykański .

----------


## jozek131

> nie rozśmieszaj mnie, bo wezmę ciebie za słowo i tu na tym forum publicznie poproszę żebyś udowodnił w praktyce że mam wysokie inwestycje w ogrzewaniu



10 zł za m2 to powiedz mi ile metrów założysz wełny na dniówkę  :big lol:

----------


## wojgoc

> Ja ci dam gwarancję na piśmie na materiał i wykonawstwo mój każdy klient to dostaje plus dodatkowo dostaje certyfikat amerykański .


ale ja już mam zrobione poddasze.
i w piane nie zamierzam wchodzić.

----------


## jozek131

> moje 270m2 dachu było robione przez 6miesięcy - płaciłem po 60zł/m2


1000 roboczo godzin , ja bym takiego wykonawcy wyrzucił w pierwszym tygodniu na zbity pysk .

pianę otwarto komorową przy powierzchni 270 m2 zakłada się w 1-;-2 dni robocze i za 60 zł masz grubości piany 14 cm przy współczynniku  U - 0,26 a opór cieplny 3,8 .

----------


## wojgoc

> 1000 roboczo godzin , ja bym takiego wykonawcy wyrzucił w pierwszym tygodniu na zbity pysk .
> 
> pianę otwarto komorową przy powierzchni 270 m2 zakłada się w 1-;-2 dni robocze i za 60 zł masz grubości piany 14 cm przy współczynniku U - 0,26 a opór cieplny 3,8 .


na szczęście to moje poddasze i płaciłem za m2 a nie roboczogodzinę

----------


## warcislaw

I nie tylko z wersalki. Jeździmy na tym materiale w samochodach, siedzimy w kinach itd. A czy ktoś z entuzjastów twardej piany PUR zamkniętokomórkowej pomyślał kiedyś że taka piana zamyka możliwość "oddychania" konstrukcji drewnianej? A wiatry wiejące w Polsce? Mogą spowodować i już spowodowały pęknięcia izolacji zamkniętokomórkowej, twardej. Na takie izolacje nadaje się wyłącznie piana elastyczna , otwartokomórkowa, pozwalająca oddychać konstrukcji. I najlepsza do tej pory, posiadająca polskie świadectwo dopuszczenia ITB to piana Sealection 500 produkcji Demilec USA.

----------


## wojgoc

> Na takie izolacje nadaje się wyłącznie piana elastyczna , otwartokomórkowa, pozwalająca oddychać konstrukcji. I najlepsza do tej pory, posiadająca polskie świadectwo dopuszczenia ITB to piana Sealection 500 produkcji Demilec USA.


a kwestie ewentualnych spoów reklamacyjno-gwarancyjnch nadal trzeba załatwiać w USA?
dlaczego to ja mam sie pałować z teksańskim prawem :bash:  a nie polski wykonawca

----------


## jarpo

Witam serdecznie!
To mój pierwszy post na tym forum. Konto założyłem specjalnie po to, aby podyskutować na temat ocieplania poddasza za pomocą pianki. Przyznam szczerze, że od jakiegoś czasu przeglądam Internet pod tym katem i jestem „coraz głupszy”. Nigdzie nie spotkałem rzetelnej opinii (rady) jakiegoś niezależnego eksperta. Wszędzie tylko trwa zażarta dyskusja przedstawicieli firm, którzy zarzucają sobie nawzajem nierzetelność. 
Dlaczego zacząłem zastanawiać się nad pianką? Chodzi mi o to, aby grubość warstwy izolacyjnej była możliwie najmniejsza. Myślę, że przy piance moje poddasze będzie wyższe o co najmniej 15 cm. W moim przypadku to bardzo dużo. Zanim zadam konkretne pytanie opiszę jak wygląda w obecnej chwili mój dach, który mam zamiar ocieplić. Na krokwiach zrobiłem szczelne (no jakieś prześwity pewnie są) deskowanie, na to dałem papę, kontr łaty i łaty i na to blacho dachówka Ruukki Finnera.
Gdy natryśniemy od wewnątrz piankę będzie ona ściśle przylegać do desek. Z drugiej strony (od zewnątrz) mamy papę. Czy w takim przypadku nie będzie to miało niekorzystnego wpływu na deki i krokwie, które też będą opatulone pianką? Najważniejsze. JAKĄ PIANKĘ ZASTOSOWAĆ? OTWARTO CZY ZAMKNIĘTO KOMÓRKOWĄ? To właśnie jest mój dylemat. Na forum firmy stosujące piankę otwarto komórkową udowadniają wyższość tej pianki nad pianką zamkniętą i na odwrót. 
Wszędzie pisze, że pod płyty kartonowo gipsowe nie potrzeba już stosować folii para przepuszczalnej. Gdybym jednak ją zastosował to byłby to technologiczny błąd? Może zwiększyłbym koszty, ale z folią byłoby lepiej?
Bardzo proszę o rozsądne porady, bo na coś zdecydować się muszę i to jeszcze przed zimą.
Nie będę miał rekuperatora. Będzie tylko kratka wentylacyjna - wentylacja grawitacyjna.

----------


## adam_mk

"Bardzo proszę o rozsądne porady, bo na coś zdecydować się muszę..."

Z rozsądnych rad to jest taka: RZUĆ MONETĄ!
Albo będzie dobrze, albo będzie źle.
Inaczej nie będzie.

A co do pianek...
Stosowane są powszechnie i od dawna.
Sprawdzają się dobrze, jak są wykonane zgodnie ze sztuką i stosowane zgodnie z ich przeznaczeniem.
Spieprzyć da się wszystko!
A natrysk pianki nawet dość łatwo.

Opisywane są po wielokroć sytuacje, gdy pianki popękały, odlazły od podłoża, powyginały się itp.
Wygląda mi na to, że ktoś czegoś nie dopatrzył lub nie uwzględnił.
Pęd do kasy udupia i inwestora i wykonawcę.
Rozum "techniczny" im staje, jak zaczynają przeliczać m2/zł.

Pianki otwartokomorowe są elastyczne. Pracują jak gumka od majtek i kleją się do wszystkiego.
Parametry maja podobne do waty.
Położone na powierzchni, która bywa w temperaturach równikowych lub polarnych (w zależności od pory roku) leżą sobie cicho i robią co im kazano bez stresu i wysiłku.
Ich wadą jest BRAK SZCZELNOŚCI POWIETRZNEJ.
Przewiewa je.
Podobnie jak watę, ale znacznie wolniej.
Pianki zamkniętokomórkowe są dla odmiany sztywne, za to kompletnie szczelne.
Kleją się do wszystkiego, w tym do pian otwarokomórkowych.
Jeżeli uszczelnimy zamkniętokomórkowymi pianami chałupę docieploną pianą elastyczną to tworzymy sztywną skorupę NIE NARAŻANĄ na jakieś naprężenia, bo te przejmie otwartokomórkowa - elastyczna.
Można wiec zrobić tak, aby zadziałało jak potrzebujemy w warunkach, jakie miewamy.
Ale...
To dwa natryski i jakiś koszt tego jest.
Albo akceptujemy albo odrzucamy postawione nam warunki.

Co do pękania pianek zamkniętokomórowych...
To jest bardzo dużo dość elastycznych banieczek ze szczelną ścianką i ładunkiem gazu wewnątrz.
Jak zaczniemy je mrozić czy grzać - ciśnienie wewnątrz banieczek MUSI się zmieniać.
W efekcie ścianki banieczki są rozpychane lub zasysane do wnętrza.
MUSZĄ występować naprężenia pomiędzy banieczką a banieczką.
No, i te naprężenia czasem pokonują siły spajające banieczkę z banieczką.
Zimą, z trzaskiem...

Dobrze widać ten efekt jak się jednostronnie opianuje jaką płytę.
Gnie się ze zmianami temperatury otoczenia (co opisywano).
Wniosek jest taki, ze pianki zamkniętokomórkowe powinny być stosowane tam, gdzie temperatury nie podlegają WIELKIM zmianom.
A to znaczy - od wewnątrz domu.
Mogą pełnić, i naprawdę to umieją, rolę uszczelnienia i bariery dla wilgoci i powietrza.
Stosowane jak JEDYNE ocieplenie - mogą czasem zrobić komuś kawał i pęknąć z trzaskiem wyrzucając "pacjenta" z łóżka...
(Ekstremalnie niskie temperatury są NOCĄ!).

Adam M.

----------


## autorus

Kolego Adamie, to co ja mam zrobić chcąc zastosować piankę? 

Zakładając , że chce opiankować na grubość 20cm ale to nie jest jakimś tam dogmatem niezmienialnym.

Wymyśliłem kilka koncepcji

1) całe 20cm pianka zamknięto komórkowa potem jakiś lakier UV i gra gitara

2) 10cm pianka otwarto komórkowa potem 10cm pianka zamknięto komórkowa i lakier UV ....

3) jakiś podział pinki  po czym siatka jak do styropianu i na nią tynk .  

Najlepsze jest to, że już nie jestem sam z tym problemem  :smile:  kolega Eryk z pod Tarczyna tez ma takie dylematy  :smile:  
I nie , że się ciesze ze ktoś ma ten sam problem ale ze dwie głowy to nie jedna  :smile:

----------


## jarpo

Bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedź. Jak zrozumiałem pianka zamknięto komórkowa położona na piance otwartej ma cel odizolowania pianki otwarto komórkowej od ewentualnej wilgoci przedostającej się z użytkowanego pomieszczenia. Zgadzam się, że za pomocą foli skuteczna izolacja jest prawie niemożliwa szczególnie w okolicach wieszaków do stelażu pod karton gips. Zastanawiałem się czy nie ma na rynku jakiegoś środka którym można by "pomalować" - nanieść jakąś powłokę i w ten sposób uszczelnić warstwę pianki otwarto komórkowej. Kiedyś na rynku było szkło wodne ale to chyba do tego sie nie nadaje. Może coś w sprayu?
Wertując internet znalazłem jeszcze jeden ciekawy materiał, a mianowicie ALUTHERMO. Czy ktoś miał z tym materiałem do czynienia. Cenowo może nawet tańsze od pianki ale chwalą się, że 1cm tego materiału zastępuje 20 cm wełny! Gdyby tak faktycznie było i nadawało się to do docieplenia dachu to byłaby rewelacja. Czegoś takiego szukam. Miałbym wysokie pomieszczenie i ciepło!
http://www.aluthermo.pl/
http://www.abc-dachy.pl/index2.php?site=art&id=399
http://www.muzimer.pl/p481,aluthermo...-niepalny.html
http://outlet.allegro.pl/aluthermo-q...598145075.html

----------


## wojgoc

> 3-5zł jestem zainteresowany


ale czym jesteś zainteresowany? :eek: 
bo nie3-5 zł... :smile:  :wink:  :roll eyes:

----------


## adam_mk

autorus
"Kolego Adamie, to co ja mam zrobić chcąc zastosować piankę? "

Nie mam dobrych wieści...
Kilka razy już pisałem, że stanąłeś przed naprawdę wielkim wyzwaniem, budując dach, który ma jednocześnie WSZYSTKIE kąty spadku!
Jednocześnie mierzysz się z WIELOMA problemami naraz.

Szczelności dla opadów.
Odporności na wiatr i "podrywanie" pokrycia.
Odporności mechanicznej (gradobicie).
Termoizolacyjności powłoki.
Rozszerzalności liniowej, termicznej, pokrycia (kruszenie, pękanie, zmiana gabarytów bardzo nieprzewidywalna)

Uszczelnisz dla opadów stosując np. blachę miedzianą kładzioną na rąbek stojący.
- Będzie wtedy pracowała jak głupia, ale szczelność utrzyma...
Piekarnik pod nią będzie, więc...
Gradient temperatury zdusisz kładąc tam wełnę mineralną, raczej bazaltową niż szklaną.
Gradu się taka blacha nie boi - jak podparta twardą wełną.
Dopiero pod tą wełną możesz sobie nałożyć pianki - ile chcesz i jakiej chcesz.

Alternatywnie - aerożel a pod nim pianka.
Tylko nie wiem, jak u niego z odpornością na spory grad.

Zrozum!
U Ciebie szczelność powietrzną domu zapewniają cegły, z których go budujesz!
Na dachu potrzebujesz odporności na te inne czynniki, jakie wymieniłem.
Cholernie trudno rozwiązać to pianką - tak z marszu...

Są systemy pian kładzionych na dachy!
To pianki renowacyjne.
Nieco inne jak te ociepleniowe.
Muszą być malowane czymś, co odcina UV.

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Chodzi mi po łbie jeszcze jedno rozwiązanie...

Adam M.

----------


## ekmir

> "Bardzo proszę o rozsądne porady, bo na coś zdecydować się muszę..."
> [...]Pianki otwartokomorowe są elastyczne. Pracują jak gumka od majtek i kleją się do wszystkiego.
> Parametry maja podobne do waty.
> Położone na powierzchni, która bywa w temperaturach równikowych lub polarnych (w zależności od pory roku) leżą sobie cicho i robią co im kazano bez stresu i wysiłku.
> Ich wadą jest BRAK SZCZELNOŚCI POWIETRZNEJ.
> Przewiewa je.
> Podobnie jak watę, ale znacznie wolniej.
> Pianki zamkniętokomórkowe są dla odmiany sztywne, za to kompletnie szczelne.
> Kleją się do wszystkiego, w tym do pian otwarokomórkowych.
> ...


Wnioskuję z tego, że najlepsze rozwiązanie to zastosowanie jednej i drugiej pianki: otwartokomorową od strony dachu (przy membranie), a od strony mieszkalnej zamknietokomorową.
W jakich proporcjach należałoby zastosować poszczególne pianki?

----------


## wojgoc

a jak z warunkami gwarancyjnymi poszczególnych produktów?

----------


## adam_mk

Zależnie od tego - co budujesz.
Jak pasywniaka - wyjdzie z tabel i będzie dość sporo.
Jak energooszczędny - będzie bardziej "dla ludzi" cenowo... (razem ze 25cm, jak szacuję)
Jak normowo - to 15cm +5cm wystarczy przy sporej staranności.

W zabudowę karton-gipsu zrobioną na piance/krokwiach MOŻNA dołożyć wypełnienie jaka watą...
TU dobrze się sprawdzi.

Adam M.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Zależnie od tego - co budujesz.
> Jak pasywniaka - wyjdzie z tabel i będzie dość sporo.
> Jak energooszczędny - będzie bardziej "dla ludzi" cenowo... (razem ze 25cm, jak szacuję)
> Jak normowo - to 15cm +5cm wystarczy przy sporej staranności.
> 
> W zabudowę karton-gipsu zrobioną na piance/krokwiach MOŻNA dołożyć wypełnienie jaka watą...
> TU dobrze się sprawdzi.
> 
> Adam M.


czyli normowo około u=0.25 to koszt około100zł za m2 bo o ile pianę otwartokom. można już dostać według forumowiczow za okolo 3,5-4zł zł za 1cm, to zamkniętokom. jest za 8-10zł za 1cm
wełną za 100zł za m2 można osiągnąć parametry mega pasywniaka- w tej cenie możemy dać 80cm dobrej wełny np toprock rokwoola i współczynnik według kalkulatora ciepła u= 0,05 czyli 5razy lepszy

----------


## ekmir

A więc może zastosować 18 cm pianki otwartokomorowej (tyle maja krokwie) - na równo z krokwiami, a na tak przygotowana powierzchnię ułożyć wełnę eliminując mostki na krokwiach np. 5 cm.

----------


## adam_mk

Temat wątku jest:  Izolacja poddasza sztywna pianką natryskową!!!

Rozważam na temat.
Jak kto chce - to niech tam gazet napcha.
Też będzie nieźle.
Zwłaszcza jak namoczone w roztworze wodnym boraksu i wysuszone. (niepalne)
Wyjdzie dużo lepiej jak watą a nawet taniej...

"wełną za 100zł za m2 można osiągnąć parametry mega pasywniaka"
*Co za bzdury!!!*
Wełną za 100zł za m2* jeden na stu*, może, ale nie na pewno, osiągnąć parametry pasywniaka!!!!!!!!

Adam M.

----------


## firewall

Wow. 80cm toprocka - niewielu by zdecydowało się na to. Po co komu taki opor cieplny?!

----------


## adam_mk

Też się często zastanawiam - o co tu chodzi?
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Wow. 80cm toprocka - niewielu by zdecydowało się na to. Po co komu taki opor cieplny?!


to było tylko porównanie co można mieć za pieniądze z pianki 18+5..... wiadomo że nikt tyle nie kładzie, ale jak widać wrażenie zrobiło

----------


## autorus

To ja mam pytanie bo kiedyś będę jednak ocieplał scianę oddzielająca garaz nieogrzewany od domu. I miałem dać tak wełne, ale teraz to już nie wiem . 
Jak nie wełna to co?

----------


## malux20

chodzi mi o ledy w farmacelu
polozyłem na nie mufy plastykowe od kanalizy i objechalem akrylem od góry
czy warto na to jeszcze polożyć doniczki ceramiczne  i doszczelnić  
może znacie jakiś meteriał typu folia czy cuś  która jednocześnie jest paroszczelna  i ognioochronna

----------


## TomaszJ

> No i bardzo dobrze!!
> 
> 
> Pomyśleć tez trzeba o bezpieczenstwie pożarowym........ ale pewnie nikomu nic nigdy sie nie spali....


Proszę bardzo - Demilec APX jest odporna na ogień. Natryskuje Best Point z Białegostoku.

----------


## Tomek W

> Proszę bardzo - Demilec APX jest odporna na ogień.


Odporna na ogień, czyli? Jaką ma klasę reakcji na ogień? (por. http://www.rockwool.pl/welna-mineral...akcja-na-ogien)

----------


## MO61

witam 
prosze o pomoc bo pogubilam sie juz calkiem , mam dom "kwadraciak" z lat 70-tych stropodach nieocieplony i mrozi mi kwadrat jak strasznie. szuakm rozwiazania na ocieplenie dachu bez koniecznosci podnoszenia go - bo na ten moment finansowo niewydole takiej inwestycji. natknelam sie na informacje i izolacjach natryskowych.czy ktorys z Panów tu obecnych ma jakies doswiadczenie z dociepleniem takiego stropodachu wlasnie ta metoda? 
z gory dziekuje za odpowiedz.pozdrawiam MO

----------


## Tomek W

Popatrz tutaj - modernizacja takiej kostki http://www.rockwool.pl/ocieplenie-do...momodernizacja

----------


## Tomek W

Jasne, ale może go zainteresuje któreś z rozwiązań, a patrząc przyszłościowo, może dziś zrobić jedną rzecz, a w przyszłości kolejne.

----------


## PepeŚrubokręcik

niema to jak lobbing  Demilec albo wełny rockwool ...... Wszędzie ich pełno  :big grin:  . Po 1 . Jest wielu producentów dostępnych pianki . Po 2. Nie chce psów wieszać na wełnie ale osobiście do niej nie wrócę. 
Pozostaje kwestia zamknięto czy otwarto komórkowa. I eureka obie się nadają na poddasza bo mam 2 obiekty i w tej i w tej . 
Pytanie jak bardzo chcemy się zaizolować. 
Zamknięta ma lepszą lambdę. Więc mniej cm trzeba jej niż otwartej. 
Otwarta cenowo lepiej wygląda. Z doświadczenia radze dzwonić i rozmawiać z firmami . 
Z całej pl nie tylko z bliskiej okolicy , bo lepiej mieć dobrze zrobione nie koniecznie drożej.

----------


## kola626

Witam
Czytam kilka równoległych wątków dotyczących ocieplenia poddasza ale nigdzie nie znalazłem odpowiedzi na nurtujące mnie pytanie. Mianowicie:
Mam wykonaną wstępnie izolacje poddasza wełną mineralną URSA DF 39 SILVER o grubości 15 cm (wysokość krokwi), z zewnątrz jest membrana wysokoparoprzepuszczalna Tyvek Solid a od wewnątrz folia paroszczelna. Powierzchnia dachu (krycia) 320 m2. 
Moje pytanie dotyczy możliwości wykonania ocieplenia natryskowego około 4-5 centymetrów na folie paroszczelną. Czy można tak to zrealizować ? Jeżeli tak to jaką metodą: ekofiber, pianka otwarto-komorowa, pianka zamknięto-komorowa.

Pozdrawiam

----------

